# Free To Good Home - Perth



## Bourbs (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey guys, bit of a special cat here who needs a good home 

He is a pure white deaf male, and because of that he is an indoor only cat. He can be outside under supervision but to be honest he is quite happy being indoors. He has been allowed outdoors previously but liked to rub up against car tyres when cars stopped for him on the street and then wouldn't move (he couldn't hear the cars beeping at him and he was having fun). 

He is extremely affectionate, and will even greet complete strangers with happy meows at the front door and stands on his back legs to reach up to be petted, loves kids, and they also love him back.

Now for the reason I am having to re-home him...
I am going to be moving soon, and there isn't going to be anyone around during the day to keep him company, and my partner and I are going to be working longer hours as well. 

I feel absolutely terrible about not being able to keep one of my pets, and I have always been a firm believer in making commitments and sticking to them (ESPECIALLY where animals are involved) but in this particular case he honestly will be better off. Being that he is so affectionate and falls in love with absolutely anyone and settles in really quicklly I know that he won't actually miss me - I know he settles in really quickly because I have had friends babysit him for me for roughly a week and he just went about his daily business like he was at home.

He would be best suited to an elderly person / couple, but really anyone who has time to give him during the day would make him happy, but he MUST be kept indoors (or supervised outside or in a cat run for parts of the day)

Sorry for writing such a long post.. I just really want him to find a good home (and NO he won't be put to sleep or anything horrible like that if I can't find him a home so I don't want anyone to feel pressured into helping)

I will post some pics of him shortly, but if anyone knows of someone who needs a loving little companion more than I do, or if you have any questions about him, please reply.

Thanks guys


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 5, 2007)

aww thats so sad: (
i hope you find a home for him! 
: )


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 5, 2007)

How much would freight be to Sydney? I would love to give him a good home.


----------



## Bourbs (Dec 5, 2007)

Daniel : I'm not sure how much freight would cost, but I can look into it.. I would have to check on how cats handle plane trips though because I would hate for it to be a traumatic experience for him to get over to you.. If you can welcome him into your home though I will be the happiest person alive


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 5, 2007)

I have spoken to my fiance and she is very exited about the idea of the cat as our kitten went walk about. Happy to have an indoor cat. Will receive plenty of affection and love


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 5, 2007)

You'd be amazed just how happy a cat can be without company for extended periods. The word neko (cat in Japanese) also means something like sleeping baby . You'd find your cat would most likely sleep while you were out of the house and would love you all the more when you got back home. I've got 5 cats I keep inside and I used to work 14 hour days. Maybe another cat would be a more suitable answer 

BTW, I bet you cat is white with either blue eyes or one blue and one kind of yellow/brown.


----------



## Bourbs (Dec 5, 2007)

I have actually got two cats.. Reggie (he is the one I need to re-home) and Gremlin (a female) ... Gremlin is happy to sleep all day and can pretty much do her own thing, and I know she is fine by herself, but Reggie has a personality more like a dog.. He really pines for human affection  I have been putting off re-homing him for quite some time and it just really isn't fair for him to miss out on the attention and affection he craves so much.. Because I know that he settles in with absolutely anyone, and I know that I can't give him the attention he deserves, keeping him would really only be for my benefit and to make me feel better about myself and he will just be missing out. Basically if I keep him when there is a better, more suitable home waiting for him somewhere else, I would just be being selfish and I can't do that to him because it just wouldn't be fair..
aaaaand yep he is white  but both eyes are a kind of amber colour with a little bit of green around the pupils.. I'm about to take a few pics


----------



## Bourbs (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry bout the size if its too big


----------



## Bourbs (Dec 5, 2007)

RevDaniel I just had a look at the virgin website for freight, accompanied small pets aren't too expensive to send over but I have to call them to find out how much it is to send an unaccompanied pet. At this stage though I am more than happy for him to live with you and your fiancee if you guys are happy to give him a home  Feel free to talk to each other some more about him so you can decide for sure, there is no rush so you guys can take your time - I don't want you to rush into saying yes straight away 

And by the way he is sterilised, and had his annual vaccination about 3 hours ago so he is all up to date  and he is approximately 5 yrs old


----------



## Bourbs (Dec 5, 2007)

RevDaniel - Freight through virginblue for an unaccompanied pet is roughly $220, that is based on 10kg total weight (cat plus carrier).. They won't know the exact price for sure without weighing him and the pet carrier together though. I don't have an extreme amount of cash at the moment, but if you are keen to home him I can atleast go halves or a little bit more in the freight costs if you are ok with the remaining amount?


----------



## Bourbs (Dec 5, 2007)

another way to go might be to find someone flying over to sydney from perth and give them some cash to put Reggie on their boarding pass and then I can cover the cost... Time for a new thread of "anyone going to sydney from perth?" haha


----------



## tfor2 (Dec 5, 2007)

An ad in your local paper from perth would do the trick... Like a please help us.....bla bla They do it over here i see it all the time.
It would be much cheaper and you would find someone kind especially at xmas time to help you out.


----------



## Bourbs (Dec 5, 2007)

hmmm good idea tfor2.. thanks


----------



## dailyskin (Dec 6, 2007)

Freighting a cat isn't too stressful - my grandparents lug their two dogs and their two cats around the country with them, they only cost $30 a carrier to travel!

If there is a great home in Sydney, I'd say it's a great idea to freight him  He is a lovely looking cat, by the way! he sounds so sweet...


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 6, 2007)

Try AAE , . They would be cheaper than $220
Good luck


----------



## Bourbs (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys just thought I would give an update on the Reggie situation  I am keeping him, and I couldn't be happier. I have managed to find a place to rent that is actually on my delivery route (I'm a postie), which means that I will be able to check in on him if I want to, and I will be spending alot less time travelling to and from work which means I can spend heaps more time with him than I thought I was going to be able to  

Thanks to everyone who posted on this thread and offered suggestions  Gotta love a happy ending


----------



## kirstys (Dec 31, 2007)

freighting a cat is not bad for them at all when ,y grandmother dies my aunty took her cat and decided she wanted to move to london adn took the cat it was fine a bit different weather conditions but happy as larry.
if for some reason revdaniel dosent take the cat try calling the nursing homes in your area they often take in animals for therapy and keep them in doors just a thought


----------

